# A solenoid engine



## firebird (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi

A couple of years ago I was keen to learn about electro magnets. Not wishing to just make an electro magnet for the sake of it I decided to incorporate 2 in a simple engine. It's built mainly from odds and ends and scrap box bits but runs reasonably well. Once I had it running I cleaned it up a bit and mounted it on a polished wood base. Its amusing to watch it run, see what you think. Unfortunately when I took this video the battery didn't have a lot of charge in it so the engine slows down a lot towards the end.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5l17kaiQkQ[/ame]

Cheers


----------



## cfellows (Apr 18, 2008)

That's a cool engine! I saw a smaller version of that style engine on eBay a year or 2 ago. I think there may have been a company that was making them. Nice work.

Chuck


----------

